# Post Your ART here~



## MetoMeto (Nov 1, 2020)

Please post your Art here, digital, traditional drawings, paintings, scribbles, ideas...
whatever medium and whatever technique, i want to see all art! 

Heres something i scribbled~
It's a Darkstalker Felicia...well..she has flees unfortunately x)
OH! the kitty is missing a tail...i just noticed. oh well...








I really like this character in aestetic way and as a character,
and i like her even more after this video ^^


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 7, 2020)

I LOVE TO DRAW FELICIA TOO!
She's very easy to do.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Here's my quote on quote _art:_
https://www.talenthouse.com/ju4nm3n4


----------



## leon315 (Nov 7, 2020)

FURRIES!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 7, 2020)

@MetoMeto 
Following you because I'd like to see what you're up to with your art


----------



## MetoMeto (Nov 9, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> @MetoMeto
> Following you because I'd like to see what you're up to with your art


Aww thanks~ ^^


----------



## MagmaFloofGaming (Dec 9, 2021)

Here's probably one of my best ones so far, these are my characters, Omega(Middle, his names Canotically "[REDACTED]") Lily(Left, she's trans), and Barry(Right, he uses powerful Magic)
not gonna get into lore bc that's not what this thread is for, lol


----------



## Luke94 (Feb 27, 2022)

Even of what if someone here gonna say that it’s image traced or redrawn doodled,sketched,hand drawn? Even if it’s copyrighted source materials? Sharing my own concept,ideas too as well? Safe for work and or even Not Safe for work here in this very forum section? Okay here’s my I mean taken my the best first here shot as best as I could.
That’s future Queen Teknika Earlong of planet Carrotus royal daughter of Queen Eva Earlong,King Jazz Jackrabbit sister of Queen Waverly Earlong,King Frizzle Earlong,King Homie Earlong,King Coldano Earlong,King Hiphop Earlong. Am I allowed here to post my unofficial,homebrew fangames here,please?


----------



## Hambrew (Mar 2, 2022)

a fake pen i made in adobe illustrator


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 2, 2022)

That’s Ugandan Spaz inspired by cringe,worthy,infamous,controversial,meme gag taken as reference of from Ugandan Knuckles speaking of Epic Games deserves their own Renaissance Era. Speaking of VRChat software for VR headsets hardware.


----------

